# Looking to transition from the restaurant to private cooking



## Chefstephens (Dec 13, 2018)

Having a hard time getting clients, would like to transition from being a restaurant chef to being a private chef cooking for families in their homes.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Hello Chef Stephens and welcome to Chef Talk.
I was a private chef at a large rental property for several years. Here are a few things I learned:

*Have an easy-to-find online visual presence. Make it easy to find gorgeous photos of you and what you do. You can do this on social media, but I also believe in a high quality website if you are going to actively pursue this. And keep it current!
*As a private chef my job was to cook what they wanted, when they wanted it, and not judge. I was up for it!
* Talk to property management companies, concierge companies, Home healthcare companies and anyone else who may be in need of high quality cooking services.
*Offer to give classes for places like kitchen stores, yoga studios, and other places where people have an interest and you may connect with that clientele.
*Volunteering and free samples can be the best advertising, sometimes.
*Be persistent!

Good luck with your new direction!
May 2019 be good for us all!

Tessa


----------

